# Need to stud out my male skunk! can someone help me!



## Chicago (Dec 25, 2010)

Alright so I have a 7 month old male skunk (b+w striped) and he's just come into full breeding mode and he's getting all frustrated lol. I really don't want to have to get him castrated but if it comes to it, then I will. 

Because I don't have a female for him, I'm looking to stud him out within the next two months until I can find a female for him. I'm based in the southwest, but am willing to travel to find a female to mate him to. 

Just a thought actually, he could even be put to a spayed female.. the idea is to calm him down. :whistling2:


If anyones able to help, inbox me and we can work something out. : victory:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Chicago said:


> Just a thought actually, he could even be put to a spayed female.. the idea is to calm him down. :whistling2:


I can't imagine it will calm him down - using an animal at stud doesn't calm them down in any other species so can't see why it would in a skunk ...


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Mating him will not calm him down. He is a maturing male skunk and his behaviour is what you get with a male skunk - I assume he is mounting everything? This will continue from now on regardless of whether he is mated or not, although the behaviour may reduce at the end of the summer for a couple of months. He is a skunk, not a human, and getting it on with a female will not reduce his behaviour at all and may make it worse!

No offence - but there is no "need" to stud him out. It is the female skunk who must be mated to knock her out of season, as skunks are induced ovulators so the female will not ovulate til mated, so she stays in heat. Putting him with a spayed female would be an extremely irresponsible action - she will not be in heat so will not stand for it and skunks have been known to seriously injure or kill each other in a situation where the female is no longer receptive to the male.

If you don't like his behaviour, you need to neuter him. It's as simple as that. 

If you want to breed from him, you will have to accept his behaviour as normal and learn to live with it.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Off with his balls!*

Seriously, as Lodders pointed out, neuter the fella!


Although I am sure the shag would go down well........sowwy, unable to calm down myself these days!


Dave.


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

Why not neuter him? If you don't like his behaviour and aren't breeding surely it makes sense to have him neutered.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know nothing much about skunks, as I've never kept them, but I do know that allowing any male animal to mate a spayed female is a ridiculous and irresponsible thing to even think of trying.

Certainly in my experience with dogs and cats, the female has to be willing to mate - if she doesn't want his advances, she'll tell him in no uncertain terms and I've seen some female cats really attack a male who is desperate to mate and she isn't - I have no reason to suspect that it will be any different in skunks.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I have pm'd you hun x basically am of the same opinion as above. But if you want to breed maybe get a female and consider outdoor enclosures if behaviour is too much? I need a steady female around with my little'uns so will be getting her spayed when I'm happy with her health x


----------



## Chicago (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't want to neuter him, because I wish to breed him. But I was told by a couple of people that If I can either breed him this season or have to neuter him because he'll start getting aggressive and insociable.

I'm not sure to be honest, but I was told if he is to stay a pet breed from him or off with his nuts! I will definetly breed him once I have the money for a female, his behavior is fine at the moment but after being told it may not last i'm jst panicking a bit! forgive me!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

As long as you have lots of positive interaction with him, you shouldn't have a problem with aggression. When skunks mate, the male is usually quite aggressive with the female, so if he is trying to hump your foot then he may try to grab hold. Suggest you get him a skunk sized teddy to hump if this type of behaviour is an issue!

Make sure that he knows you are keeper of the food and he will always love you.

Like many other animals, spaying and neutering is the way to go if you are not going to breed. For skunks, it removes the breeding behaviours and health risks associated with breeding (or not breeding in the case of an unspayed female) and makes for a calmer pet. Bear in mind that skunk breeding is difficult and not at all like breeding other animals.


----------



## Chicago (Dec 25, 2010)

That's not a problem then! I spend plenty of time with the little guy daily any way so i'll keep on top of it, I understand they're not as simple to breed but neither are snakes and most reptiles. I'm up for the challenge. 

What month does their season start/finish annually?


----------



## Pepesmum (Jan 2, 2012)

Chicago said:


> That's not a problem then! I spend plenty of time with the little guy daily any way so i'll keep on top of it, I understand they're not as simple to breed but neither are snakes and most reptiles. I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> What month does their season start/finish annually?



I have an 8 month old skunk who was neutered at 6 months and still humps my recently adopted old lady spayed skunk of 8 years and my arm and my foot and we both object so we get bit, Ive given him a teddy and its given us a bit of a break but its just the way of the skunk.


----------



## Chicago (Dec 25, 2010)

Haha, that's one frisky little skunk!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Our Ollie appears to be a gent! He `makes lurve` as opposed to banging (sorry for the bluntness) to the females, honestly, he woos them, its wierd!
Never tries to bonk anything else either. Arm/foot bonking? Think he would be mortified!:gasp:

Nite all xx

Dave.


----------



## Chicago (Dec 25, 2010)

Tbh I think my skunks response is pretty much 'GET HERE NOW.' haha. He's already literally raped my friends neutered male lol!!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Female skunks come into season around January onwards and will stay in season until they have been mated, unless they are given an implant or jill jab. Most kits are born from April to August.


----------

